# Spot the difference



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok it's not the best two photos but I was in a rush.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You've changed the pf forks on your grinder.....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DAMMIT Mrboots!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You've bought two blue saucers !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You've changed the pf forks on your grinder.....


Well done that man! Yes I've upgraded my forks on the front of my grinder.

Apparently it makes a major difference in the cup.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes dammit mr boots


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You took the photo from a different angle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What have i done.....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> You took the photo from a different angle


Yeah that too...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Something inside your doser

And your lens hood is on the doser in pic two


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol Jeebs yes a different angle and on a different day too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you got rid of the paddle steam arm and put twisty ones on?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ah you cleaned your machine in the first photo?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

youve fitted a bigger doser


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Something inside your doser
> 
> And your lens hood is on the doser in pic two


Yep the doser, forks, lens hood, burr size has increased from 64 to 83mm in picture 2 because a new grinder has landed. Upgrade from an SJ to a Major


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

how you getting on with it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> how you getting on with it?


x2, very interested too


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not even tried it yet, picked it up from Spences this evening.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

crack on then


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good work Urbs.

Did you tell the misses? Has she noticed?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have just switched it on, felt like cocking an assault rifle


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What's the 2 clicks on the switch for. What does 1 do?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Guessing it's an auto then? In the middle position, if you start thwacking the grinder will probably start and it will want to fill it up. Click it right round and it'll just start up.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the auto mech has been taken off it, you just turn it on and off as jeebsy said


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I felt a twinge of jealously then, like seeing your ex-girlfriend out with another man!

Hope you enjoy it mate. If you noticed I put a spare doser mech cover in the doser, the big white dome. It you lift that out you'll see the anfim hopper cone I fitted. You may have also noticed the flap I fitted under the doser lid and the yellow sticky dot. The flap stops grind flying out into the far side and potentially out of the doser and also reduces grinds being pushed out of the doser when puffing out the grinds. The yellow dot is to line it up in the right p,ace when the dot is in the centre furthest away from you.

My new 'girlfriend' (grinder) isn't as pretty but she's a much better quality ride (grind) for my personal tastes so looks like everyone's a winner here

Keep us updated how yah get on and how you find the grind compared to the SJ


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Cam will keep you posted. What does that make a Spence? Cilla Black?

Big thanks to Cam, Spence and CoffeeChap for enabling this.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

No I think Dave has bagged the role of cilla black! Now there's a mental image - Dave in a ginger wig, high heels and wedding hat!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried a few attempt tonight, without the white dome.

I tried it with a Gaggia plastic tamper in the Mazzer throat and also a VST basket. Which did you use?

Any tips on getting grinds into a nice mound in the PF? Really fluffy grinds, just getting it everywhere at the moment.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I used a proper tamper in the throat. As to grinds in a nice mound, just don't thwack too hard but tbh I had no prob at all in that score with the shnozzer fitted nicely as is. Just line up the PF in the middle of the shnozzer and rest it on the forks. Practice will make perfect


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You need to update your signature too!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Like it guys, so glad you're both enjoying your new toys, glad to help out


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I should add a big thanks to Spence. If it weren't for him letting his k10 go to me after a cheeky approach on my part this ball couldn't have got rolling. I must say spence has done a fantastic job modding the k10 for single dosing. For a grinder alleged to be a retention pig I can now get out of this what I put in with less faff than the major


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> just getting it everywhere at the moment.


What's causing the mess? Should be like an SJ, only bigger


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What's causing the mess? Should be like an SJ, only bigger


More likely user error

With the SJ I used to grind with the lid off as it had the cocktail mod, so I was used to be able to line up the basket by sight. The Major has a tab on the lid (so you have to grind with the lid on) and the exit chute is covered by the metal plate.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I removed the metal plate on mine as the tab on the lid stopped the grinds flying out. Can you not just live the basket up under the schnozz?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've added photo's of the 2. Is that the lower Doser vane on the Major.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Clive I don't really understand how you are managing to struggle with this issue? wasn't a prob I ever had at all. if you leave the lid off you probably would get some spray of grinds over the top of the doser but with the lid on and the yellow dot centred against the body of the grinder (lined up with a little notch in the bodywork if you look closely) then all the grinds are forced down into the doser in a nice neat pile at the back of the doser body. Simply centre the pf under the shnoz and thwack. Simples.

If you don't have the doser vane then when you puff grinds out there is a risk of a small amount of grinds being puffed out although my under lid flap should reduce that.

Can you maybe dose the way you have been doing with a video or pics and then I can get a better idea of what you might be doing to make mess?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Cam.

Thwacking much slower and less frequently definitely helps.

It's just getting used to the new beast







. Changing from my borderline autistic SJ technique that I've had for last year takes some doing


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rip all that [email protected] from the Major's doser , go minimal


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Getting there!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Just stripping down the Major before sending it off for a new paint job.

Removed the top carrier...admiring the TI burrs!


----------

